# No af and not pregnant



## RoseB (Apr 14, 2008)

I wonder if anyone can help me.
I am on my first cycle of clomid. I don't naturally have af at all and for my first cycle of clomid I was put on norithisterone 
(sp?) to cause a bleed - I took clomid on days 2 - 6.  My consultant gave me three cycles of clomid and I am due to go back next month. I am now on cd32 and no signs of af and no symptons either. I have done two pregnancy tests and both are negative. 
If I don't have af does this mean that I haven't ovulated? From my A level Biology I seem to remember that you ovulate and if the egg doesn't meet sperm the womb lining sheds and you get af. So if I did ovulate I would have af.
Do you think the consultant will put me on norithisterone every month to cause af so I can take the clomid or does anyone ever take it without having af?
Sorry - I am a bit confused as to how this will work for me if I never have af.
Thanks x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi rose, sorry i dont have any wonderful answers for you but i know clomid can shorten or lengthen cycles so it may just be that af is not due yet, my cycles have varied from 28 days to 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what is norithiterone?

why dont you join us on the main clomid thread you are more that welcome and there are loads of girls on there so you may get some answers on there

all the best

L xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

by the way here is the link for the main thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142980.240


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Rose,

I have PCOS also and took provera to bring on my bleed before I took clomid. Each month I did not ovulate so therefore did not get AF, so on CD30 I started the provera again and they upped my dose of clomid (none of which worked). On the one occasion I did not take provera my AF turned up on CD44 - I was told it would always turn because although the clomid did not make me ovulate, it did stimulate my lining etc and that would always need to be shed, but that's what I was told any way. I would perhaps call your consultant and ask them. Are they not giving you tracking scans?

Kelly x


----------



## RoseB (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for the advice. It is useful to know that you do bleed after clomid even without ovulating. It might just be a while. I had a blood test on cd21 but don't get the results until my appointment with my consultant. I guess there is nothing I can do for now as I can't take another cycle of clomid without af so will need to wait to see my consultant.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yes sorry Rose you will need to speak to your con regarding taking the next cycle of clomid as you do indeed need AF to take the pills   sorry it has been confusing for you but hopefully you will get sorted soon  

linlou has left you the link for the chit chat thread so join the girls  

xxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi RoseB,
Did you try calling the fertility clinic (we have a fertility co-ordinator at the NHS clinic), or your Dr surgery regarding the results of your D21 progesterone test?  You'll be suprised at how helpful they can be.  I'm sure if you asked them to get a doctor to call you or the Fertility coordinator about the results they will be able to explain it too.  

I was told that anything over 35 (unit unknown, sorry) meant I had ovulated.  I got 83, so i was super happy, even though it didn't result in a BFP, I know the treatment is working, this is sooooo reassuring and gives me the posisitivity to go on.  It maybe the Dr/Fert. Coord. can up your doseage if it didn't make you ovulate.  I think you should try to find out more, otherwise it will be another cycle gone before you get answers.
Good luck,
PoDdy


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Rose,

Do you wnat to join me on the clomis thread?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

PoDdy said:


> I was told that anything over 35 (unit unknown, sorry) meant I had ovulated.


Anything over 30 nmol/l indicates ovulation, although some clinics do look for over 40 nmol/l, so looks like your clinic is right down the middle ! You do need to be aware that different clinics and labs use varying unit measurements and ranges...10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so having it tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14. If you ovulate earlier or later in cycle then ideally should try to get tested accordingly eg if ovulate on cd16 then get progesterone tested on cd23

A level of 83 nmol/l is really good 

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Minxy,
Thanks, yes, i just put D21 as a label, rather than a definate date. 

As I get the trigger jab, they know exactly when to call me in for bloods.  However, over the last two cycles, my luetal phase changed by 2 days....   According to Toni Weschler's book Taking Charge of Your Fertility, she claims it doesn't move by more than a day.  Therefore, is it possible that my body a bit slow in deciding to ovulate, despite the prompt?  The con said that 36-40 hours after injection I would ov.

Realise, you don't know everything, but wondered if you could shed any light?
PoDdy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, you should ovulate approx 36 hrs after the HCG injection.

A luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as perfectly normal....it's a complete myth that always 14 days between ovulation and AF.

I used to have regular 28 day cycles and ovulate on cd14....following 2 early miscarriages (naturally conceived), alternate months suddenly starting going erratic so it would be something like 28 days, 31 days, 28 days, 32 days etc.....so another reason I was prescribed clomid was to help regulate (as well as boost !).  Cycles regulated to 30/31 days but I still ovulated on cd14/15.....so a long luteal phase....and has continued like this for over 3 years now.

I wouldn't worry too much if your luteal phase is shifting a bit...as long as you're ovulating then you should be fine...and with a good level of progesterone like you mentioned then fingers crossed you get a BFP soon !

Good luck
Natasha


----------

